# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Hè này đi biển nào vừa đẹp vừa rẻ đây?

## showluo

*Cho mình hỏi chút. Bạn nào có kinh nghiệm đi du lịch biển nhiều rồi chỉ giúp mình. Hè này mình muốn đi biển với nhóm bạn tầm 4 5 người. Biển ngoài Bắc thôi thì nên đi biển nào với tiêu chí sạch, đẹp, giá rẻ chút. Mình xin cảm ơn*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Bạn có thể đi Cát Bà, Bãi Cháy hoặc Trà Cổ, đây đều là những bãi biển sạch, đẹp và có giá cả "phải chăng" ở miền Bắc. Chúc bạn sẽ có 1 chuyến đi vui vẻ, thoải mái

----------


## khampha123

Đến biển không chỉ được tận hưởng làn nước mát lạnh cùng hít thở bầu không khí trong lành mà còn được thưởng thức những đặc sản biển ngon, hấp dẫn. Dưới đây là 4 bãi biển đẹp ở miền Bắc mà bạn không nên bỏ qua trong mùa hè này.

1. Đảo Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Cát Bà là đảo lớn nhất trong số 1.969 hòn đảo của quần thể đảo Vịnh Hạ Long. Thiên nhiên ở đây hoang sơ, rừng, biển, sông, suối, núi, đồi, thung lũng, bãi cát, hang động, xen kẽ gắn kết với nhau tạo nên nhiều cảnh đẹp kỳ thú.
Rừng Quốc gia Cát Bà rộng 15.200 ha có khu rừng nguyên sinh nhiệt đới rộng 570 ha với hệ thống động thực vật vô cùng phong phú đặc trưng là loài Voọc đầu trắng và cây Kim Giao.
Khí hậu trên đảo Cát Bà mát mẻ, trong lành, thích hợp cho du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. Các bạn có thể nghe tiếng sóng vỗ lên những bờ đá hằng đêm và tiếng gió với nhiều cung bậc ở nơi này: có tiếng gió thổi lồng lộng trên bờ đá ven biển, có tiếng gió vi vu trên đỉnh đèo, cũng lại có tiếng gió rít hoang dã, len lỏi qua những khe núi.
Đến Cát Bà, bạn có thể thuê một chiếc tàu du lịch đi khắp vịnh Lan Hạ, ghé vào những bãi tắm lớn nhỏ thật đẹp với những cái tên ngộ nghĩnh: bãi Cát Cò, bãi Bến Bèo, bãi Cô Tiên... hoặc những hang động Trung Trang, Hoa Cương, Thiên Long để khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ thú rồi sau đó dừng lại ở một vịnh nhỏ bất kỳ, hưởng cái thú câu cá và nhâm nhi thủy hải sản cùng chút rượu đế giữa non xanh nước biếc bên cạnh người thân hoặc bạn bè, mọi phiền muộn sẽ được gột rửa.
2. Biển Đồng Châu – Thái Bình
Khu du lịch Biển Đồng Châu thuộc huyện Tiền Hải, cách thành phố Thái Bình 35km theo tỉnh lộ đi Kiến Xương - Tiền Hải. Đến với khu du lịch biển Đồng Châu, các bạn sẽ được tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành của biển, của bãi tắm luôn lộng gió.
Khu du lịch bao gồm bờ biển thuộc xã Đông Minh; Cửa Lân; hai đảo biển Cồn Thủ và Cồn Vành. Diện tích toàn khu du lịch rộng hàng chục km2, trung tâm của khu du lịch là bãi biển Đồng Châu dài 5km, nơi đây đã hình thành hệ thống các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ cao tầng phục vụ du khách đến với Đồng Châu tắm biển, nghỉ dưỡng.
Điều thú vị là từ bãi tắm Đồng Châu, các bạn có thể đi tàu, xuồng gắn máy ra thăm và tắm biển ở Cồn Thủ, Cồn Vành. Cách đất liền 7km, Cồn Thủ và Cồn Vành nổi lên như hai ngọn sóng xanh giữa biển khơi.
Cồn Thủ có bãi cát trắng mịn, có rừng thông, rừng phi lao xanh ngắt, có bãi tắm nhỏ thơ mộng là địa điểm lý tưởng cho bạn đi tắm biển, tổ chức các cuộc picnic và nghỉ dưỡng bằng tầu thuyền với các trò vui chơi, giải trí trên biển như câu cá, lướt ván, bóng chuyền bãi biển...
Cồn Vành rộng 15km2, có khu bảo tồn rừng ngập mặn là điểm dừng chân của các loài chim quý hiếm như cò thìa, bồ nông, mòng biển... Hằng năm nơi đây đã thu hút rất nhiều du khách là các nhà nghiên cứu, khách du lịch tới thăm cồn đảo.
Đến với khu du lịch biển Đồng Châu, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành của biển, của bãi tắm luôn lộng gió, được thăm quan đền Nhà Bà thờ vợ một vị vua đời Tống bên Trung Quốc đã có công giúp nhà Trần đánh quân Nguyên Mông và đây cũng là cơ sở hoạt động của xứ uỷ Bắc Kỳ trước cách mạng tháng Tám.
3. Đảo Cô Tô – Quảng Ninh
Đảo Cô Tô (Quảng Ninh) mê hoặc du khách bởi những bãi biển hoang sơ với bờ cát trắng và làn nước trong xanh. Hình ảnh do bạn đọc Phạm Tuấn Anh chia sẻ.
Cô Tô là một quần đảo nằm trong vịnh Bắc Bộ bao gồm các đảo Cô Tô lớn, đảo Cô Tô nhỏ, đảo Thanh Lâm, đảo Trần và vô số hòn đảo nhỏ khác... Ngoài tắm biển, bạn còn có thể thăm quan rừng tự nhiên, hải đăng, khu tưởng niệm và tượng Hồ Chí Minh, cầu cảng, làng đánh cá, các vịnh biển, bãi đá tự nhiên...
Để đến Cô Tô, từ Hà Nội, bạn đi xe buýt từ bến xe Hà Đông, Mỹ Đình, Lương Yên đến thị trấn Cái Rồng (Vân Đồn - Quảng Ninh). Từ cảng Cái Rồng hàng ngày có 2 chuyến tàu đi Cô Tô và ngược lại. Tàu sẽ chạy trong lòng vịnh Bái Tử Long, vượt qua đảo Quan Lạn để tới Cô Tô, mỗi chuyến đi mất từ 3 đến 3,5h tùy thời tiết.
Hiện tại dịch vụ phục vụ cho du lịch tại Cô Tô còn khá nghèo nàn. Cả huyện đảo chỉ có cơ sở lưu trú lớn nhất là nhà khách UBND huyện và hai nhà nghỉ nhỏ của tư nhân. Trên đảo ngoài chiếc taxi duy nhất, bạn có thể thuê xe máy của người dân tại đây.
Cô Tô có hai bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, nếu được đưa vào khai thác du lịch thì có thể sẽ nhanh chóng trở nên nổi tiếng. Bãi Vàn Chải nằm ở phía tây đảo, hoang vu với bờ biển uốn cong, bãi cát mịn, sạch sẽ và trắng tinh, sóng vừa đủ lớn để nô đùa thư giãn.
Bãi Hồng Vàn nằm ở phía đông, nước lặng êm ả, lăn tăn như nước hồ do có đảo Thanh Lân trải dài nằm chắn gió từ ngoài biển thổi vào, bờ cát mềm mại với những thảm hoa muống biển tím ngắt. Bãi Hồng Vàn còn có một tên gọi khác là Hom Trinh Sát.
4. Biển Trà Cổ - Móng Cái
Trà Cổ nằm ở cực Ðông Bắc đất nước thuộc tỉnh Quảng Ninh, kề sát biên giới Trung Quốc, cách thị xã Móng Cái và cửa khẩu Móng Cái 8 - 9 km. Cư dân bán đảo nhỏ này vốn gốc ở Ðồ Sơn di cư đến sinh sống và lập nghiệp.
Bằng ca nô hay tàu thủy chạy từ Hải Phòng đến Móng Cái với quãng đường 206 km hoặc từ Hồng Gai với hành trình 132 km, bạn sẽ đến bãi biển Trà Cổ. Nếu đi bằng đường bộ từ Hà Nội, theo đường 18, Hà Nội - Hòn Gai đến Tiên Yên rồi rẽ đường số 4 đi thị xã Móng Cái để ra bãi biển Trà Cổ.
Hiện nay đường ra bãi biển Trà Cổ hiện đã có hệ thống đê ngăn và đường đi được mở rộng làm mới rất thuận lợi cho việc thông thương.
Bãi biển Trà Cổ được mệnh danh là "bãi biển trữ tình nhất Việt Nam" với bãi tắm rộng và bằng phẳng, nền cát trắng mịn hòa trong nền nước biển xanh biếc suốt bốn mùa.
Bởi Trà Cổ là rìa bên ngoài của một đảo bồi tự nhiên do tác động của sóng và dòng biển ven bờ tạo thành, nên bên bờ biển là những cồn cát cao từ 3 đến 4 m, có làng ấp và dân cư trú đông đúc, chủ yếu sống nghề nông và chài lưới. Sát bờ biển là các dải rừng phi lao chắn gió, râm mát giữ cát và gần đó còn có hệ thống sinh thái rừng ngập mặn.
Do cách xa thành phố, khu công nghiệp, bến cảng nên Trà Cổ có khí hậu mát mẻ, nồng nàn hương biển và không gian tĩnh mịch và còn mang đậm nét "hoang sơ". Ở nơi đây, chưa hề thấy sự hiện diện của "bãi biển thương mại", rất ít hàng quán, hàng bán rong. Nếu bạn muốn thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống, có thể mua được ở ngay bên bờ biển khi thuyền chài ngư dân đi đánh bắt về.
Cát ở đây trắng, mịn chẳng khác nào bãi biển Nha Trang. Nếu như Nha Trang là cô gái tân thời thì Trà Cổ được ví như một nàng thiếu nữ thôn quê còn e ấp bởi tốc độ phát triển du lịch ở đây còn rất chậm.
Gần Trà Cổ có một nơi đón bình minh hoặc hoàng hôn cực kỳ lãng mạn, đó là Cồn Mang. Nơi này cách Trà Cổ chừng 6 km. Cát ở đây chắc và mịn đến mức có thể thoải mái phóng xe máy trên bãi biển mà không hề sợ lún hay trơn trượt.
Ngồi trên những hòn đá to, lắng nghe những con sóng bạc đầu rì rào vỗ về đá và xung quanh hoàn toàn vắng vẻ, có cảm giác như mình được hòa tan cùng thiên nhiên, tự do, thư thái và tĩnh tại.
Cũng gần Cồn Mang, có một điểm địa đầu Tổ quốc, đó là mũi Sa Vĩ, nét bút đầu tiên tạo hóa vẽ nên chữ S. Phóng tầm mắt ra xa là đất Trung Quốc. Khung cảnh thanh bình thật khó để người ta có thể liên tưởng đến những năm tháng diễn ra cuộc chiến tranh biên giới dù vẫn còn sót lại một vài dấu tích là những căn hầm trú ẩn dọc hai bên đường.
Nếu bạn đi nghỉ mát đúng vào dịp cuối tháng 5 âm lịch, bạn sẽ được tham gia "Hội làng Trà Cổ" diễn ra từ ngày 30/5 - 6/6 âm lịch. Ðoàn thuyền rước từ Trà Cổ lên đường đi về quê tổ Ðồ Sơn từ ngày 25/5, ngày 30/5 thì đoàn thuyền rước từ Ðồ Sơn trở về Trà Cổ và bắt đầu cho 6 ngày lễ hội tưng bừng đặc trưng cho đời sống ngư dân vùng biển.

Mọi thông tin đặt tour  vui lòng liên hệ : 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914 1363
Ms. Bông 0974 938 466
Chat : fiditour.touronline4
  Đến biển không chỉ được tận hưởng làn nước mát lạnh cùng hít thở bầu không khí trong lành mà còn được thưởng thức những đặc sản biển ngon, hấp dẫn. Dưới đây là 4 bãi biển đẹp ở miền Bắc mà bạn không nên bỏ qua trong mùa hè này.

1. Đảo Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Cát Bà là đảo lớn nhất trong số 1.969 hòn đảo của quần thể đảo Vịnh Hạ Long. Thiên nhiên ở đây hoang sơ, rừng, biển, sông, suối, núi, đồi, thung lũng, bãi cát, hang động, xen kẽ gắn kết với nhau tạo nên nhiều cảnh đẹp kỳ thú.
Rừng Quốc gia Cát Bà rộng 15.200 ha có khu rừng nguyên sinh nhiệt đới rộng 570 ha với hệ thống động thực vật vô cùng phong phú đặc trưng là loài Voọc đầu trắng và cây Kim Giao.
Khí hậu trên đảo Cát Bà mát mẻ, trong lành, thích hợp cho du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. Các bạn có thể nghe tiếng sóng vỗ lên những bờ đá hằng đêm và tiếng gió với nhiều cung bậc ở nơi này: có tiếng gió thổi lồng lộng trên bờ đá ven biển, có tiếng gió vi vu trên đỉnh đèo, cũng lại có tiếng gió rít hoang dã, len lỏi qua những khe núi.
Đến Cát Bà, bạn có thể thuê một chiếc tàu du lịch đi khắp vịnh Lan Hạ, ghé vào những bãi tắm lớn nhỏ thật đẹp với những cái tên ngộ nghĩnh: bãi Cát Cò, bãi Bến Bèo, bãi Cô Tiên... hoặc những hang động Trung Trang, Hoa Cương, Thiên Long để khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ thú rồi sau đó dừng lại ở một vịnh nhỏ bất kỳ, hưởng cái thú câu cá và nhâm nhi thủy hải sản cùng chút rượu đế giữa non xanh nước biếc bên cạnh người thân hoặc bạn bè, mọi phiền muộn sẽ được gột rửa.
2. Biển Đồng Châu – Thái Bình
Khu du lịch Biển Đồng Châu thuộc huyện Tiền Hải, cách thành phố Thái Bình 35km theo tỉnh lộ đi Kiến Xương - Tiền Hải. Đến với khu du lịch biển Đồng Châu, các bạn sẽ được tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành của biển, của bãi tắm luôn lộng gió.
Khu du lịch bao gồm bờ biển thuộc xã Đông Minh; Cửa Lân; hai đảo biển Cồn Thủ và Cồn Vành. Diện tích toàn khu du lịch rộng hàng chục km2, trung tâm của khu du lịch là bãi biển Đồng Châu dài 5km, nơi đây đã hình thành hệ thống các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ cao tầng phục vụ du khách đến với Đồng Châu tắm biển, nghỉ dưỡng.
Điều thú vị là từ bãi tắm Đồng Châu, các bạn có thể đi tàu, xuồng gắn máy ra thăm và tắm biển ở Cồn Thủ, Cồn Vành. Cách đất liền 7km, Cồn Thủ và Cồn Vành nổi lên như hai ngọn sóng xanh giữa biển khơi.
Cồn Thủ có bãi cát trắng mịn, có rừng thông, rừng phi lao xanh ngắt, có bãi tắm nhỏ thơ mộng là địa điểm lý tưởng cho bạn đi tắm biển, tổ chức các cuộc picnic và nghỉ dưỡng bằng tầu thuyền với các trò vui chơi, giải trí trên biển như câu cá, lướt ván, bóng chuyền bãi biển...
Cồn Vành rộng 15km2, có khu bảo tồn rừng ngập mặn là điểm dừng chân của các loài chim quý hiếm như cò thìa, bồ nông, mòng biển... Hằng năm nơi đây đã thu hút rất nhiều du khách là các nhà nghiên cứu, khách du lịch tới thăm cồn đảo.
Đến với khu du lịch biển Đồng Châu, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành của biển, của bãi tắm luôn lộng gió, được thăm quan đền Nhà Bà thờ vợ một vị vua đời Tống bên Trung Quốc đã có công giúp nhà Trần đánh quân Nguyên Mông và đây cũng là cơ sở hoạt động của xứ uỷ Bắc Kỳ trước cách mạng tháng Tám.
Mọi thông tin đặt tour  vui lòng liên hệ : 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914 1363
Ms. Bông 0974 938 466
Chat : fiditour.touronline4

----------


## midu

Theo mình bạn nên đi du lịch Phú Quốc cũng khá hay :

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – TOUR PHÚ QUỐC*
05h30:Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi Phú Quốc.
10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi.
11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng – tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc – Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.
16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.
*NGÀY 02: DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC – HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO* 
07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng – Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển, tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) – một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

*NGÀY 03: PHÚ QUỐC – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc. Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.

----------

